# Anybody have experience with USB modems?



## Khonjel (Dec 18, 2019)

I'll be out of home for a few weeks. At least a month. I'll be using 4G dongle in the meantime because the place no WiFi nor broadband. Last time I went there I used a generic 3G dongle. This time I'll buy D-link DWM-222 / Huawei E3372h-153 / ZTE MF833T. I'm more inclined towards Huawei and ZTE since they support LTE Band 1, 3, 8 while D-link omits B8.

My question isn't which is better. But rather do these new modems get detected as Ethernet or Modem in Windows 10?

From my previous experience using the generic modem, it'd get detected as modem and W10 doesn't have an option to set it as metered. So turning off services eating my limited bandwidth every restart was a chore. Googling around told me that it must be so old that the driver doesn't give the option. So will these "newer" modems solve the problem?

I know using phone tethering is a possibly cheaper solution. Not to mention Windows 10 detects phone tethering as ethernet and will let me set it as metered. But my phone's quite active and I'd like if people calling me didn't disconnect the game. And it's my old 3G phone since my main one got stolen recently.

TL;DR : Do d-link DWM-222 / Huawei e3372 / zte MF833T or any 4G LTE dongle sticks get detected as ethernet in Windows 10?

P.s. there's also Huawei E8372h-153 and D-link DWR-910 that are pocket WiFi router as well but I don't need that feature.


----------



## Hyderz (Dec 18, 2019)

when you plug them into your computer, after you set it up and once you are connected it should show as normal wireless icon.
it depends on your location and how strong of a signal you can get. Signal works just like your mobile phone's signal.

It should come with a mobile number and you should be able to see how much you use. Either through website or app of your mobile service provider. At least in New Zealand that's how they do it there.

Should check with your countries mobile network service provider, usually these can be quite pricey. 
I'd ask around in Norway if that's where you're from.
I used to tether to my mobile phone when my modem was toast, but man gaming on mobile network is not fun at all unless ur signal is strong.
I tried hearthstone which was good and use low bandwith, diablo3 was a bit choppy and overwatch is no go.
Hope this helps


----------



## Khonjel (Dec 18, 2019)

Hyderz said:


> when you plug them into your computer, after you set it up and once you are connected it should show as normal wireless icon.
> it depends on your location and how strong of a signal you can get. Signal works just like your mobile phone's signal.
> 
> It should come with a mobile number and you should be able to see how much you use. Either through website or app of your mobile service provider. At least in New Zealand that's how they do it there.
> ...


A whole lot of nothing tbh, sorry. But since you seem to have experience with it, did the USB stick connect as Dial-up or Ethernet in Windows 10? It would be in Settings (not control panel) > Network & Internet.

I'll be only doing light gaming like Insurgency or Gmod to pass the time since watching YT or any other content is sure way to burn through the data cap.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Dec 18, 2019)

Khonjel said:


> P.s. there's also Huawei E8372h-153 and D-link DWR-910 that are pocket WiFi router as well but I don't need that feature.



Why don't you use the UI software toolkit that comes inside the dongle and control it over that. It has the options you need. Even the older did. And man... unlimited plan costs peanuts...


----------



## Frick (Dec 18, 2019)

Ferrum Master said:


> Why don't you use the UI software toolkit that comes inside the dongle and control it over that. It has the options you need. Even the older did. And man... unlimited plan costs peanuts...



That reałly depends on where you live. In sweden they weren't really a thing until like this year.


And it connects as a ... modem connection. Neither dial up or ethernet cause it's neither of those things.


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 18, 2019)

Just maybe you need to check the setting on the modem, since some modems have some setting from different isp, you need to choose the right setting before you connect to internet


----------



## Khonjel (Dec 18, 2019)

Ferrum Master said:


> Why don't you use the UI software toolkit that comes inside the dongle and control it over that. It has the options you need. Even the older did. And man... unlimited plan costs peanuts...


If I take the old 3G modem I used as a reference, all of these should come with software that load on first plug in or WebUI you access from browser.

My problem isn't there. I wanna know someone who uses or used these dongles if they connect as Dial-up or Ethernet.
If it's Ethernet, I can tick the 'metered connection' box and be done with it.
If it's Dial-up, I need to open services.msc everytime I restart and disable various bandwidth hungry services or check that they haven't turned on even after I specifically set them manual or disabled. I distinctly remember one service that would suddenly start downloading shit 15 or 20 minutes after connecting. How would I know, sudden spike in ping while I was playing.



Frick said:


> And it connects as a ... modem connection. Neither dial up or ethernet cause it's neither of those things.


You sure? Dial-up IS modem. If it connects as Dial-up, I gotta look at other options I guess.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 18, 2019)

Around here you can get mobile routers with their own wifi networks (handy so you can place them where you get best signal) and that sounds like it could resolve your issue

Example here








						Buy TP-Link M7200 4G LTE Mobile Wi-Fi [M7200] | PC Case Gear Australia
					

TP-Link M7200 4G LTE Mobile Wi-Fi available to buy online from PC Case Gear – Australia’s Premier Online PC Store.




					www.pccasegear.com


----------



## Khonjel (Dec 18, 2019)

Mussels said:


> Around here you can get mobile routers with their own wifi networks (handy so you can place them where you get best signal) and that sounds like it could resolve your issue
> 
> Example here
> 
> ...


Yeah but for their price (here locally) I can buy a local brand 4G phone that I know for sure will connect as Ethernet if tethered.

Although they come with their own issues. My main phone that got stolen (already filed a police report. They'll retrieve it when the buyer inserts tjeir own sim and starts using it) Galaxy A7 (2017) would frequently DC for no reason. It'd for a few milliseconds or so but I'd be already out of the match. While my old one I'm using now Galaxy S2 Plus has no issue. I also heard from some people that their Google pixel had same issue.


----------



## Zareek (Dec 18, 2019)

I'm not sure if this is an option for you but it should show up at least as an Ethernet device. I thought about this rather the MoFi I use now.

Netgear LTE Modem


----------



## Frick (Dec 18, 2019)

Khonjel said:


> You sure? Dial-up IS modem. If it connects as Dial-up, I gotta look at other options I guess.



I've had a bunch of them and in windows 10 they are seen as a 3G/4G/LTE connection, and you can set the connection as metered. And there are some other options as well iirc.

The days of there only being dialup and ethernet are long gone.


----------



## yeeeeman (Dec 18, 2019)

Why don't you just use a phone and create a hotspot?


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 18, 2019)

yeeeeman said:


> Why don't you just use a phone and create a hotspot?



Wondering the same thing... and you get the benefit of great data use monitoring


----------



## Khonjel (Dec 18, 2019)

yeeeeman said:


> Why don't you just use a phone and create a hotspot?


I always read the OP fully before replying. And double check before pressing the reply button. And read OP again and delete my post not to make a joke of myself.

I get calls from people quite frequently. Will do more so since I'll be out in the woodworks for quite a while. And do you know what happens when there's an incoming call while tethering? Tethering internet gets disconnected. In a perfect world my country will have VoLTE and calls over LTE won't disconnect mobile data when someone calls but alas I don't live in a perfect world.

And before anyone else makes a dumb suggestion (in my context) here is the situation:
1) Thr place has no WiFi, no fixed line braodband. Only mobile network and thankfully 4G LTE coverage.
2) I'll be using my Internet-specific SIM that I rarely use, haven't gave anyone the number to and have Call Barring activated.
3) I know online gaming on mobile data is poor quality but that's the only way I can think of to pass time on limited internet. Watching YT and anime will eat the data cap in a week.
4) While single player games is an option, my old poor laptop won't be able to run most of them. That's why gonna play light games like Insurgency (2014), Rocket League, Garry's Mod.
5) I've already crammed my hard disk and external hdd with movies and porn. So no worries on that front.



Frick said:


> I've had a bunch of them and in windows 10 they are seen as a 3G/4G/LTE connection, and you can set the connection as metered. And there are some other options as well iirc.
> 
> The days of there only being dialup and ethernet are long gone.









I'm asking which tab does the new dongles go. Ethernet or Dial-up? My old 3G dongle goes to Dial-up while my phone's tethering is on Ethernet. I need confirmation that these new dongles are detected as Ethernet and I can set them as Metered Connection. Dial-up connections don't have the option to be set Metered.


----------



## Frick (Dec 18, 2019)

Khonjel said:


> I'm asking which tab does the new dongles go. Ethernet or Dial-up? My old 3G dongle goes to Dial-up while my phone's tethering is on Ethernet. I need confirmation that these new dongles are detected as Ethernet and I can set them as Metered Connection. Dial-up connections don't have the option to be set Metered.



There will be a new tab.






2019 man.


----------



## Khonjel (Dec 18, 2019)

Frick said:


> There will be a new tab.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What modem you used? TY btw.

And is it a laptop or one of those tablet/laptop where you can insert SIM?


----------



## Frick (Dec 18, 2019)

Khonjel said:


> What modem you used? TY btw.
> 
> And is it a laptop or one of those tablet/laptop where you can insert SIM?



A bunch, including mPCI versions found in laptops. Dunno exact names though, but they all behave the same. If you want proof before splurging on a 4G modem, 3G sticks can usually be had for next to nothing. Then you'll know how it behaves and exactly what you can do in Windows.


----------

